# Archery Anyone?



## Samurai (Mar 24, 2003)

I love period archery.  Nothing beats getting a nice bow in your hand and playing Robin Hood  Anyone else into this great sport?

THanks
Jeremy Bays


http://www.WoodlandArchery.com


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 24, 2003)

A group of people I train with also has an archery day on the first sunday of the month. Fun stuff. 



Despair Bear


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 24, 2003)

I used to practice it.  Great fun!


----------



## Samurai (Mar 25, 2003)

What kind of bows did you people shoot?  I use wooden longbows in the English style and the Cherokee Native American flatbow style.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays

www.WoodlandArchery.com


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 19, 2003)

Mongolian/Korean composite bow

But I don't really shoot that many arrows anymore.  I did a lot of it in the past for fun, but I find little practical use.  I still try to shoot some arrows here and there, but don't have the luxury of doing something like that.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 19, 2003)

I have been VERY seriously _talking_ about it for about a year.  Wanted to start with making my own osage bow, but that ended up being a daunting task...now I am looking at a Martin Stick for a good starter bow.  I am not far from you...would love to get some pointers.  We have a good group of traditionalists here, but I haven't been able to join them for any shoots yet.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *I love period archery.  Nothing beats getting a nice bow in your hand and playing Robin Hood  Anyone else into this great sport?
> 
> THanks
> ...



I grew up shooting bows. My dad was an avid bow hunter and I got my first bow (a 25 lb. Bear compound) when I was 6 or 7. I continued shooting pretty regularly until I was in my late teens. It was mostly compounds, though I've done a little shooting with long bows and a little more with recurves. I never hunted with a bow. Did a little squirrel hunting but hunting was never really my thing. I always enjoyed archery though and will probably pick it up again in the not-too-distant future.

Mike


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Apr 19, 2003)

I used to shoot a little. I started out with a light 
fiberglass-sandwich-construction recurve, then i got a heavier compound from a cousin, but it's not so big in my town and i don't have a lot of people to shoot with and my parents got sick of me shooting in the back yard. Something about the neighbour's dog maybe. They might have been afraid of stray arrows...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2003)

How big of an area is usually recommended for safe practice?


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 20, 2003)

I like to practice at 20, 40, 60 yards. 


Despair Bear


----------



## Samurai (Apr 21, 2003)

> How big of an area is usually recommended for safe practice?



Depends on how good your aim is !  If you are really good, all you need is a 2 inch bulleye.   

Seriously, I practice at 5 paces....then 10 paces....then 20 paces...finally 50 paces.  You need quite a bit of room around the target in case you miss. 

I recently heard a story of a man watching his infant son while the mother was tending to something.  He placed the child in a car seat and then moved the car seat a little bit away from the archery target.  He draw his bow shoot.  Missed the target completely and hit the infant in the car seat.  Luckly, the car seat saved the baby's life but the child did need emergency surgery.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL.  As your mother said, "You can put an eye out with those things".

--Jeremy Bays
www.WoodlandArchery.com


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 21, 2003)

Just took a look at your bows....quite nice (especially the prices!)
I assume that since there are no rests that you are shooting off your hand, correct?  Do you use a glove of any kind? Are you using wood arrows?  Feather fletching, no doubt...unless you are made of steel.  Just thinking out loud, so forgive me if my questions are too obvious or stupid.  I will tell you that your bows just jumped to the top of my list of considerations, however.

geoffrey


----------



## pesilat (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Depends on how good your aim is !  If you are really good, all you need is a 2 inch bulleye.
> 
> Seriously, I practice at 5 paces....then 10 paces....then 20 paces...finally 50 paces.  You need quite a bit of room around the target in case you miss.
> ...



Darwinism's sad side effects (sometimes stupid people kill their offspring instead of themselves). If my dad had ever done that, my mom would have used _him_ as a target. To my knowledge, she never shot a bow in her life, but I bet she wouldn't have missed.

Mike


----------



## Samurai (Apr 21, 2003)

Lost......

The bows are shot from the hand using feathered wooden arrows.  I also shoot "cheap-o" wal-mart fiberglass arrows with plastic fletching as well.  You do not even feel it on your hand.

I do have one bow with a rest.  It is the American Target bow.

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## pesilat (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Lost......
> 
> The bows are shot from the hand using feathered wooden arrows.  I also shoot "cheap-o" wal-mart fiberglass arrows with plastic fletching as well.  You do not even feel it on your hand.
> ...



Wow, Jer. Nice bows. Especially like the Galadrim Bow ... I'm big on functionality, but if something is both functional _and_ looks nice, it's got my full attention 

I may have to get one of those and find a place around here to shoot (it'll be a while before I have the "fun money" to afford it).

Mike


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

how about kyudo anyone practicing this

thanks

terry


----------



## Samurai (Apr 23, 2003)

I do not practice Kyudo but I saw this ad in a magizine I get.

http://www.primitivearcher.com/pages/ads/webads/Yumi.jpg

This person makes the YUMI or bows used in Kyudo.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks like its been a while since anyone posted on this thread.  You guys still out there?

I have been shooting just for fun since I was a kid.  I still have the old fiberglass straight bow that my father had when he was a kid.  54# draw, and it must be 40 years old.  Still works nicely!

I recently upgraded to a very nice composite recurve made by Saxon Archery, 74# draw weight, Hawk model.
The website is here:  http://www.saxonarchery.com/Main%20Page.htm

He makes the bows all by hand, and I have been extremely happy with mine.  It is a beautiful bow, but I don't have the time to shoot as often as I would like.

I shoot at the public archery range in Golden Gate Park in San Francisco.  There is a group of archers that is often there on weekends, and they bring out a whole pile of bows and arrows and spend the whole day there.  They are a really friendly group, always willing to let you shoot one of their bows and willing to give tips and advice.

michael


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2005)

Archery is very popular where I am (Albuquerque)--there are shops and ranges everywhere!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 16, 2005)

I enjoy archery! I don't have a recurve bow, mine is a compound. I do want to purchase a nice recurve, though. I enjoy archery both on the range and while hunting. However, there are not a lot of options here with regards to ranges. The only range I know of us an indoor range at a local pawn shop (not exactly where I would like to go shoot).


----------



## White Fox (Feb 26, 2006)

I would love to get into it how much does startup equipment cost?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 26, 2006)

I _loved _archery as a kid and had several bows. Haven't practiced the art in many years, though. I would love to get back into it. I prefer recurves to compounds.


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I _loved _archery as a kid


 
Same here..Shot very 3 times a week at the YMCA..There was a set a standards established by the Camp Archery Association..We all shot to see if we could make the coveted rank of American Archer..What great memories...


----------



## kroh (Feb 27, 2006)

Been shooting for a while and have fired both recourve and compound bow.  I prefer teh compound bow as it is easier on the arm and allows you to shoot longer.  From what I understand, firing the japanese long bow is quite strenuous.  There is a place in connecticut that I have heard does it but I have never actually talked to any of them.  Does anyone have an experience with any other archery disciplines from either South, east Asia, China, or the Middle East?  What about our friends in the western martial arts associations  English Long bow anyone?

http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=9425&postcount=39

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~kataylor/96jjsa.htm

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 27, 2006)

Samurai said:
			
		

> I love period archery.  Nothing beats getting a nice bow in your hand and playing Robin Hood  Anyone else into this great sport?
> 
> THanks
> Jeremy Bays
> ...



I enjoy archery, both as entertainment as well as hunting.

EDIT:  Didn't notice how old the thread was... :rofl:


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 27, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> I would love to get into it how much does startup equipment cost?


 
That really depends.  A high end, hand-made recurve could cost over $1000, while a starter compound could cost $150.  Good quality aluminum arrows might run about $140 for a dozen, while high-end graphite competition arrows might run $40 each.  There is a whole range of prices for different types of bows and arrows.

Visit a bow shop, or a sporting goods store that has a good archery dept. and talk to them to get what you need.  Make sure you are talking to someone who is knowledgeable.  Not everything is the same quality, even if it looks the same on the surface.  

wherebouts are you located?


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmm had no idea there was a archery range at the park...damn there is a lot of stuff in this city.....


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 28, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Hmm had no idea there was a archery range at the park...damn there is a lot of stuff in this city.....


 
Oh yeah.  I don't get out there very often, but on occasion it's fun.  It is out near the beach, at about 46th avenue, right next to the golf course, on the north side of the park.  There is a road entering the park that goes right past the range.


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 28, 2006)

Weird...who would have figured.  Kyudo stuff or just plain old archery?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 28, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Weird...who would have figured. Kyudo stuff or just plain old archery?


 
Most people are just plain archery, a lot of compound bows but also recurves and straights.  On occasion I have seen some people doing kyudo.

There is a small archery shop up on Balboa st., at about 40th avenue or so, just a little corner shop, but a nice guy who works there, always tries to be helpful.  He rents out equipment to beginners, and will take them to the range to help them learn the technique.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone did any Horseback Archery ?


----------



## Lorna (Jan 13, 2009)

I love archery! :ultracool

Been shooting for 3-ish years recurve target archery and I've just got back into it after a hand injury.

Also recently I got my hands on an English longbow and have had great fun (and cuts  - need glove) getting to grips with it.

Archery Rules!


----------

